# In September, TCA hosting FOTAS



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

I do not think we're scheduled to have a meeting in Sept but if anyone would like to sell, or donate as an APC sell, plants or fish or equipment, the FOTAS event will be held in Irving Sept 25-27, 2015.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I got a few things to sell and donate.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

plants will sell thru the silent auction.


----------

